# LII INTj and ILI INTp



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

Despite these types being very different in terms of information elements, I can't help but to notice a lot of similarities between the two. They are both generally socially introverted, although have a certain charisma to them due to the placing of extroverted ethics on their functions. Both love their own internal worlds, full of theories, connections and intellectualism. I have trouble verbalizing it, but the two types do seem to have something else about them that strike me as two peas in a pod. This is an irrational hunch that some of you may find odd, but it does come across as strong. 

So, don't explain the differences in information elements because I already know that. I want to know what some of you really think of ILI and LII in a subjective way. Like you were explaining the two to a friend who knew absolutely nothing about socionics or personality typology.


----------



## aestrivex (Mar 7, 2011)

ThatOneWeirdGuy said:


> Despite these types being very different in terms of information elements, I can't help but to notice a lot of similarities between the two.


as you have noted, the types are indeed very different. so before answering your query, i pose the question; you notice a lot of similarities. such as?


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

aestrivex said:


> as you have noted, the types are indeed very different. so before answering your query, i pose the question; you notice a lot of similarities. such as?


Edited the OP.


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

I always thought that Quasi-identity relationships were actually of being superficially similar, but that they, themselves are actually extremely different in both their focus, and their behavoirs.

That and one is an intuition dominant, and one is a thinking dominant. The sentiment that they are quite similar mostly stems from MBTI and that most people who identify as being INTx in some form, have the same attitude towards reality and such.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

Idk, the word "subjective" make me think about specific people of this type whom I know, their personal traits, but these aren't particularly type related. I mean types are generalized, abstract, theoretical notions. How can it be described on a personal level? Imo they can only be described it from point of view of IEs, model A, dichotomies, etc. The more "personable" type profiles end up being based on the author's friend or acquaintance or family relation -- but they never grasp the entire type itself. I just have a lot of trouble endowing types with personal, subjective traits because I think these depend on the person, not their type.

Since I've made a thread on this topic some months ago, I'll copy/paste the more relevant responses from it:


* *







yanap said:


> I find it pretty easy to distinguish those two. I might be biased of course because one's my dual, the other's my conflictor, but especially Fe vs Fi valuing is extremely obvious in those two imo.
> 
> LIIs, even the extremely nerdy and awkward ones, always have some kind of "charisma" (that's Fe seeking). They are always looking on what effect they're having on people, and kinda "tune in" on them, especially in larger groups. Watch some Noam Chomsky talks for example, he is a typical example of a "charismatic" LII. Ne is also very obvious in those instances, they're always trying to make things more abstract and general. Essentially, LIIs aim to turn everything into math/logic.
> 
> ...





Figure said:


> I think it's subtle - as in, a matter of emphasis.
> 
> A lot of people badly confuse Ti and Te, so it's easy to see why people confuse these two so often. However, I think there are a couple important differences most people can spot if they pay close attention to the focal points each tend to return to in communication, especially when speaking to each other (ILI and LII one on one).
> 
> ...





sinigang said:


> I am an LII and my girlfriend is an ILI. One easy way to spot them is to look at their second, creative functions. LII would have Ne, ILI would have Te. This means, the LII would be more 'crazy' random, as they would seem like quiet ENTPs/ILEs who would do more wacky stuff when not everyone is looking (when they're comfortable) and on the other hand, ILI's would be more boring (no offense seriously). Te is simply pragmatism manifested in saying things bluntly which is why ILI's are too honest at saying how much you suck.
> 
> Also, LII's require only the principles and systems to be correct to agree, while ILI's tend to prefer more concrete evidence and facts.
> 
> ...





Elyasis said:


> INTj rational, static, strategic, emotivist, merry, judicious, result, asking
> 
> INTp irrational, dynamic, tactical, contructivist, serious, decisive, process, declaring
> 
> ...





sinigang said:


> "_INTj more amiable at first, become comfortable with criticizing you the better that they know you. INTp more apt to find flaws, warm up to being sociable with you the longer you have known them."_
> 
> ^^ I would completely agree with these and I have seen these in action. As an INTP/LII, I would usually see how correct/good something is, but I don't really have any impulse to say my thoughts about something immediately, they just stay in my head until I am compelled to say something. Because of this openness, I am perceived to be quite friendly even though I have high standards which I don't tell anyone anyway.
> 
> ...







Also, both LIIs and ILIs apparently have "cold-blooded" style of communication according to this, and expect "emotional passion/aggression" coming from another (their duals being ESEs and SEEs): Communication Styles


----------



## aestrivex (Mar 7, 2011)

ThatOneWeirdGuy said:


> Despite these types being very different in terms of information elements, I can't help but to notice a lot of similarities between the two. They are both generally socially introverted,


They are both introverted types. Typically, introverted types are more socially introverted than extroverted types. I grant this similarity.



> although have a certain charisma to them due to the placing of extroverted ethics on their functions.


Can you explain? LIIs -- maybe have a charisma to them from extroverted ethics, although the nature of Fe as a suggestive function is that this charisma is often underrepresented. ILIs, to describe them as charismatic seems very, deeply wrong.



> Both love their own internal worlds, full of theories, connections and intellectualism.


Indeed, along with lots of other types, most of whom are introverts.



> I have trouble verbalizing it, but the two types do seem to have something else about them that strike me as two peas in a pod. This is an irrational hunch that some of you may find odd, but it does come across as strong.


Indeed, I find it odd. I find it also essentially wrong, and poorly justified.



> So, don't explain the differences in information elements because I already know that. I want to know what some of you really think of ILI and LII in a subjective way. Like you were explaining the two to a friend who knew absolutely nothing about socionics or personality typology.


I would say that ILIs, as gamma types, are essentially "harsh" and unaccommodating where LIIs are neither of these (although they may be too unaware to be highly accommodating, certainly the average LII with some life experience is more accommodating). ILIs are characteristically apathetic and habitually passive, and LIIs are habitually organized (if not in all possible ways).


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

Internally ...
ILIs are emotionally vulnerable and sensitive
LIIs are emotionally unaware, absent, not in tune with themselves


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

cyamitide said:


> Internally ...
> ILIs are emotionally vulnerable and sensitive
> LIIs are emotionally unaware, absent, not in tune with themselves


I'd think with the position of Fe on LII's they'd theoretically be somewhat sensitive to the social/emotional environment, or have some subconscious drive to be "accepted," etc... At least not emotionally _absent._


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

aestrivex said:


> Indeed, I find it odd. I find it also essentially wrong, and poorly justified.


As do I. I usually dismiss these stupid things that pop into my head, but this one seemed to stick. Which is why I wanted to have second opinions, in case I was missing some key connection or other people had this irrational and subjective vibe as well, which could mean a common denominator causing it, that there is a key connection, both or none of the above.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

ThatOneWeirdGuy said:


> I'd think with the position of Fe on LII's they'd theoretically be somewhat sensitive to the social/emotional environment, or have some subconscious drive to be "accepted," etc... At least not emotionally _absent._


I was referring to "internal emotionality" of which ILIs have much more than LIIs. Fi hidden agenda/Fe-PoLR has implications of making them very sensitive and vulnerable to being emotionally affected. Since Fi is their activating function, it has very immediate and direct consequences to whether an ILI will feel good about himself/herself and motivated to engage in anything. IMO people are much more sensitive to their HA/PoLR functions than their dual-seeking one, and PoLR hits have very immediate and direct impact on shutting the person down. LIIs may actively complain but in the long run they are much more persevering in environments that are emotionally hostile to them.


----------



## RoSoDude (Apr 3, 2012)

My roommate is an ILI, and we've been good friends for 8 years. We seem outwardly similar in certain ways, but our worldviews are completely at odds, but we don't make it a big deal.

Something I will note about quasi-identicals is that their Supervision and Benefit relationships always point to the same quadra. For example, both the LII and ILI have Delta Supervisees, and both have Beta Benefactors. I think that the information processing that causes this can lend itself in certain ways to a mutual understanding. It isn't direct, certainly, but both share a certain perspective towards each adjacent quadra's style of information processing that can improve communication. In this way the connection between the two types is somewhat asymptotic. The two can rarely touch directly, but they can come close if the right angle is taken.


----------

